

'Facebook profile may expose mental illness' - stevewillensky
http://articles.economictimes.indiatimes.com/2013-01-27/news/36577123_1_social-media-activity-facebook-profile-facebook-activity

======
Throwadev
This is seriously academic research? "People who are less social use facebook
less to interact with others" -- are you kidding me?? No freaking way!

